# Is dp/dr ever permanent?



## Maddyn (May 4, 2017)

Im terrified that this feeling will be permanent, I have had it for 5 years 24-7 I managed it well for 2 years straight and was really happy but since doing speed a couple times I fell back in and worse with my new symptom (mind fog) and now Im really scared it will be this bad forever or I've permanently made myself have dp/dr, is there hope? I'm so scared 

Please no negative comments, Im really sensitive right now


----------



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

You've answered your own question I was doing well for two years until I did "speed" well obviously if you take substances you can end up back at square one.

Next time don't waste two years worth of progress for a moment of experimenting street drugs it will only push you back and keep you in the cycle for longer.

Your brain needs to heal, you will be happy again I promise but I can't say when In the mean-time do your mental health a favour and quit drugs your brain is exhausted from all the things you're putting into your system so your amygdala flicks on the fight/flight mechanisms and bang you're back in the intense cycle.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

is it permament? nah


----------

